# SP Men: What kind of girl do you want?



## BooksandButterflies (Jul 26, 2012)

*Men often say they date one type of girl, but marry another. So what type do you prefer when you want to get serious?*


----------



## Fat Bozo (May 24, 2009)

Hot and sweet. Like Tabasco ketchup.


----------



## Black Ronin (Dec 26, 2011)

An intellectual girl. I like to go deep.


----------



## cl0ud (Dec 3, 2012)

I have to go for intellect, I need someone who challenges me.


----------



## Ixtli (Sep 3, 2010)

Tbh I do not know. I've hooked up with lots of different girls. But one type I want to marry is the one who dominates over me. Well fuck.


----------



## Hal Jordan Prime (Dec 13, 2012)

Girl with a LOTTTTTTTTT of Fe. 

I'm very self-centered, temperamental and hard to deal with especially when I'm at my worst. So the woman needs to have a primary function where she cares for others regardless and best hunch is an xxFJ kind of gal but probably an ESFJ (like my mother) or an ENFJ.


----------



## DemonAbyss10 (Oct 28, 2010)

Give me an intellectual type any time.


----------



## hyperviolet (Feb 1, 2013)

I prefer my girls to have a penis.


----------



## Fat Bozo (May 24, 2009)

hyperviolet said:


> I prefer my girls to have a penis.


Kinky.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

Serious...
In other words have kids...
Well I dunno a good mother I guess, and she have to be able to turn me on, 
and we have to be able to interact well outside of being turned on.
If you don't share one activity with an SO you are in deep trouble.
But you both need other activities that the other isn't involved in, besides work, mind you.

And then if all that is handled you kinda would hope that you are able to make all the other stuff in life work too.
Hopefully the persons family isn't too much of a hassle, and vice versa.
Yeah something like that.

Otherwise it is basically about, how hot is that ass when it comes to finding lovers... :blushed:
I find the word dating meaningless outside of serious/trying to get kids.


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

I like the Girl next door, sweet, gentle, motherly but I also like intelligence in a woman


----------



## bombsaway (Nov 29, 2011)

Funny how the most popular type is still the passive, gentle one fulfilling traditional gender roles than one capable of achieving things in their own right.


----------



## Fat Bozo (May 24, 2009)

bombsaway said:


> Funny how the most popular type is still the passive, gentle one fulfilling traditional gender roles than one capable of achieving things in their own right.


Well, the poll choices were pretty limited. I mean, they're all kinda stereotypes. 

Plus she didn't list "big-titted beach bimbo" so my real choice wasn't there. :laughing:


----------



## bombsaway (Nov 29, 2011)

Fat Bozo said:


> Well, the poll choices were pretty limited. I mean, they're all kinda stereotypes.
> 
> Plus she didn't list "big-titted beach bimbo" so my real choice wasn't there. :laughing:


Yeah, when you look at the poll it does seem to suggest that mothers can't also be successful business women and people into sports can't be intelligent. However, the point remains that passivity is still the preferred quality in a woman even if she has other qualities (like sports, intelligence), which real women tend to have.

It'd be interesting to see how the poll results would be different with that added option. :wink:


----------



## Choice (May 19, 2012)

bombsaway said:


> However, the point remains that passivity is still the preferred quality in a woman even if she has other qualities (like sports, intelligence), which real women tend to have.


How does "sweet, gentle, motherly" translate into passivity?
Description doesn't mention anything about how assertive or not the girl is.

If we go by this definition of the stereotype http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/GirlNextDoor
she just sounds like the easiest sort to relate to.


----------



## bombsaway (Nov 29, 2011)

Choice said:


> How does "sweet, gentle, motherly" translate into passivity?
> Description doesn't mention anything about how assertive or not the girl is.
> 
> If we go by this definition of the stereotype Girl Next Door - Television Tropes & Idioms
> she just sounds like the easiest sort to relate to.


Um, surely 'sweet' and 'gentle' suggest not assertive? I used passive because it's the only one that has the suggestion that she's not achieving anything other than being cute and not doing anything that might upset you. Playing sports, succeeding in business or studying to become the bookworm type are all active. They're doing something. In real life, the girl next door would also do something, but that's not mentioned in this poll. All that's mentioned is her passive traits of being gentle and sweet. IRL, the 'ideal' woman would be GND + something else (going by this poll, GND + and interest in sports). Even in your link there is nothing about her having any goals or personality - just being feminine but not girly. If she's not being active, she's being passive. Usually on TV / movies nothing else is given to the character (she's just there for the main to look at and then eventually win) so she's passive compared to the others.


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

Well I'd like the hippie artist, I think I've found I really like those. That's not on the poll. A person who catches my back.


----------



## adrenaline1 (Apr 15, 2013)

Attractive, relatively low maintenance, adventurous, of at least average intelligence, passive but confident, and fun.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

bombsaway said:


> Funny how the most popular type is still the passive, gentle one fulfilling traditional gender roles than one capable of achieving things in their own right.


 been there done that ran the fuck away. ¬.¬ I don't like it when my girlfriend whines and cries about stuff, but never says it straight to my face bluntly. What is the point in being so indirect?

I want a woman to be willful, independent, to know what she wants and to go for it, to say it as it is, to not worry about wtf I feel (I'll tell wtf I feel bluntly all the freaking time, its how I am, if something bothers me you bet your sweet ass youll get an earfull of it), logical and intelligent but to have hidden ethical soft-ish side that I need to dig for. ^^ she should not be controlling or manipulative :S that is a disaster waiting to happen considering my reactive counterphobia when I detect attempts at such trash.

A woman can still be all this AND nice/friendly/fun and interesting imo.


----------



## VioletIris (Jan 15, 2010)

You can be an _intellectual_ girl next door, quiet, into reading and writing, well educated, successful at chosen career but still gentle and nice in demeanor --


----------



## BleaK (Jul 5, 2013)

I can be pretty flexible with women's personality traits because I don't really keep a mental list of criterias that they should meet. 

But one of the biggest turn ons in a woman are raw passion, self-confidence and that "I don't give a fuck what you think of me or my views" attitude.

Looks will matter to a degree as well. I know it's not all about looks but they DO matter too to me.


----------



## Caged Within (Aug 9, 2013)

I love a woman that can make me laugh and tell great stories. I also appreciate a woman that is open and isn't afraid to talk about anything. A cute face, expressive eyes, and radical hair are pluses.


----------

